# King Size Mission Style Bed



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

*Nearing completion*

I should have started taking pictures earlier in the process of building this bed. This is a king size mission style bed I am building for the wife and I. As you can see it is nearly complete. I sprayed the second of three coats of water based polyurethane today.

Tomorrow I will lightly sand everything and spray the final coat. I have not sprayed the top surface of the headboard and footboard top railing so I can glue them on without marring the finish. I will glue up the bed tomorrow and spray the top surface.

My wife has made a beautiful old style quitle to go with the bed. Once everything is assembled I'll post more pictures of the bed, quilt and nightstands, (which I built about a year ago).










About a 100 or so spindles. What a pain to sand, stain and finish.









Most of the footboard and one of the side rails.









Most of the headboard, the bend in the leg is an optical effect, it's perfectly straight









There's some wild grain in this Quartersawn White Oak









More grain shots from the headboard









The grain from the footboard top rail









The grain from the footboard and headboard top rails, from the other end.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *Nearing completion*
> 
> I should have started taking pictures earlier in the process of building this bed. This is a king size mission style bed I am building for the wife and I. As you can see it is nearly complete. I sprayed the second of three coats of water based polyurethane today.
> 
> ...


That is some great looking wood. Like like a great bed.


----------



## Nils (Oct 27, 2007)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *Nearing completion*
> 
> I should have started taking pictures earlier in the process of building this bed. This is a king size mission style bed I am building for the wife and I. As you can see it is nearly complete. I sprayed the second of three coats of water based polyurethane today.
> 
> ...


Great wood and a classic design! How did you get the tiger stripes to pop so well?


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *Nearing completion*
> 
> I should have started taking pictures earlier in the process of building this bed. This is a king size mission style bed I am building for the wife and I. As you can see it is nearly complete. I sprayed the second of three coats of water based polyurethane today.
> 
> ...


All those spindles ARE a pain, but OH so beautiful when the bed is done. Nice work, can't wait to see it done.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *Nearing completion*
> 
> I should have started taking pictures earlier in the process of building this bed. This is a king size mission style bed I am building for the wife and I. As you can see it is nearly complete. I sprayed the second of three coats of water based polyurethane today.
> 
> ...


Owen,

This is looking really good so far. I am a fan of mission style furniture and agree that the spindles do make this a tedious build. Great job on the QSWO too by the way.

This is an interesting project. I will enjoy seeing the finished piece (as I am sure both you and your wife will be as well).

Thanks for the post.


----------



## jjohn (Mar 26, 2008)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *Nearing completion*
> 
> I should have started taking pictures earlier in the process of building this bed. This is a king size mission style bed I am building for the wife and I. As you can see it is nearly complete. I sprayed the second of three coats of water based polyurethane today.
> 
> ...


Wow ! The wood really pops. Looks great. I know you'll love the finish bed.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *Nearing completion*
> 
> I should have started taking pictures earlier in the process of building this bed. This is a king size mission style bed I am building for the wife and I. As you can see it is nearly complete. I sprayed the second of three coats of water based polyurethane today.
> 
> ...


Nice one! I really like QS White Oak. The ray flake is fantastic in tose peices.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *Nearing completion*
> 
> I should have started taking pictures earlier in the process of building this bed. This is a king size mission style bed I am building for the wife and I. As you can see it is nearly complete. I sprayed the second of three coats of water based polyurethane today.
> 
> ...


Nice finish work. That is going to be a beautiful bed. Nice QS oak.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *Nearing completion*
> 
> I should have started taking pictures earlier in the process of building this bed. This is a king size mission style bed I am building for the wife and I. As you can see it is nearly complete. I sprayed the second of three coats of water based polyurethane today.
> 
> ...


Great looking bed so far. I will be interseted in seeing the final product.

God bless
tom


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *Nearing completion*
> 
> I should have started taking pictures earlier in the process of building this bed. This is a king size mission style bed I am building for the wife and I. As you can see it is nearly complete. I sprayed the second of three coats of water based polyurethane today.
> 
> ...


I love the seeing the "production" in the shop! That is going to be a fantastic looking piece.


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

*Stripping the finish*

After spraying on the water based poly I noticed splotches in several places. I'm very unhappy with the finish and have decided to strip off the poly and restain. I had followed the directions on the can of stain. The directions said to wait 24 hours before applying water based finish. I waited well over the 24 hours, on some pieces it was close to a week.

On the first bed I built I applied a coat of shellac before spraying on the poly. I tried to hurry the process this time by skipping the shellac, this was a big mistake. Instead of cutting time I have increased the time before the bed is finished. I've learned my lesson and will never skip this step again. Oh well, this has given me an excuse to buy a new tool, a hand held belt sander.

Speaking of tools I looked all over today trying to find an affordable belt sander made anywhere but China. The local Menards was selling a store brand, Workforce, variable speed sander for $89. Of course it was made in China. They had a Makita made in England for $129 but it was in a mangled up box. Farm and Fleet sold a Porter Cable for $129 made in Mexico, but it was a fixed speed unlike the Makita. So, I'm still shopping for the belt sander. I'd buy online but I want to start sanding tomorrow.

I'll post another blog after I have completed the refinish work.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *Stripping the finish*
> 
> After spraying on the water based poly I noticed splotches in several places. I'm very unhappy with the finish and have decided to strip off the poly and restain. I had followed the directions on the can of stain. The directions said to wait 24 hours before applying water based finish. I waited well over the 24 hours, on some pieces it was close to a week.
> 
> ...


thanks for the post. skipping the shellac is one thing that many people often forget or even don't know about. I actually just learned about that about 2 weeks ago. it always seems like its just a waste of time but i did like you skip it once and my piece was ruined. not sure much about belt sanders, mine is like a 10+ year old craftsman. works good though for what i us it for. thanks for the post.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *Stripping the finish*
> 
> After spraying on the water based poly I noticed splotches in several places. I'm very unhappy with the finish and have decided to strip off the poly and restain. I had followed the directions on the can of stain. The directions said to wait 24 hours before applying water based finish. I waited well over the 24 hours, on some pieces it was close to a week.
> 
> ...


Bummer….lesson hard learned! I own the Porter Cable…it's a good sander but it heats up like a mother when you use it for any extended time!


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

*Finished Footboard*

Well, it's been a long time since my last entry in this blog. I earned a degree from the school of hard knocks on this project. It all started when I sprayed the water based poly on right over the stain. I had waited longer than the instructions for the stain said to wait before applying a water based finish.

After the poly dried I noticed blotches all over the place, that just wasn't acceptable! I set about stripping the finish off of everything. Trying to hury the process I bought a hand held belt sander. For anyone else that doesn't know, belt sanders are not tools for making fine furniture! The sander would dig in and leave ripples in the wood. So, it was back to the orbital sander for finer control.

After staining everything again I wiped on two coats of 2# cut shellac, something I did on the last bed I made. Hmm, perhaps I should have done what worked the first time! I then sprayed two coats of poly. This time I added some amber TransTint dye to the poly as the WoodWhisperer demonstrated on a recent podcast.

After the second coat I did a light sanding with 400 grit then sprayed on the third and final coat. After a week I came back and used a 0000 steel wool pad to rub in paste furniture wax, another first for me. All I can say is that the wood feels as smooth as a baby's bottom!. This is a step I will always do from now on.

Next step is to finish waxing the spindles for the headboard before assembling and attaching the steel rails to the side rails of the bed. I'm getting anxious to have it all assembled and finally get to sleep on it.

Anyway, here are some pictures of the footboard:

I was so excited to have it done it's already in the bedroom waiting for its mate.









An up close shot of some of the flecking. The flash from the camera washed out the color.









This shot shows some of the flecking in the corbel and top rail. It doesn't do justice to the spindles.









The next two shots show the flecking in the spindles. I spent extra time making sure the best side would be the one on display. I also ensured that they would align so that the light hitting them would add the most depth.









Second shot of the spindles.









Shot of the top of the top rail. This board had some really big flecks I couldn't resist showcasing it.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *Finished Footboard*
> 
> Well, it's been a long time since my last entry in this blog. I earned a degree from the school of hard knocks on this project. It all started when I sprayed the water based poly on right over the stain. I had waited longer than the instructions for the stain said to wait before applying a water based finish.
> 
> ...


Very nice job. Love that QSWO. Are you tired of punching mortises yet? Thanks for the post.


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *Finished Footboard*
> 
> Well, it's been a long time since my last entry in this blog. I earned a degree from the school of hard knocks on this project. It all started when I sprayed the water based poly on right over the stain. I had waited longer than the instructions for the stain said to wait before applying a water based finish.
> 
> ...


I can tell you that I'd really like to have a Steel City Mortiser! I've been using a forstner bit and a chisel to make my mortises. Not much fun, that's for sure. Still, it's better than sanding.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *Finished Footboard*
> 
> Well, it's been a long time since my last entry in this blog. I earned a degree from the school of hard knocks on this project. It all started when I sprayed the water based poly on right over the stain. I had waited longer than the instructions for the stain said to wait before applying a water based finish.
> 
> ...


That really turned out fantastic!

I guess you live and learn about the finishing! I bet you won't do that again.


----------



## pyromedic602 (Feb 20, 2008)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *Finished Footboard*
> 
> Well, it's been a long time since my last entry in this blog. I earned a degree from the school of hard knocks on this project. It all started when I sprayed the water based poly on right over the stain. I had waited longer than the instructions for the stain said to wait before applying a water based finish.
> 
> ...


Looking good cant wait to see it assembled


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *Finished Footboard*
> 
> Well, it's been a long time since my last entry in this blog. I earned a degree from the school of hard knocks on this project. It all started when I sprayed the water based poly on right over the stain. I had waited longer than the instructions for the stain said to wait before applying a water based finish.
> 
> ...


This turned out well. I am going to enjoy seeing the completed piece as well

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *Finished Footboard*
> 
> Well, it's been a long time since my last entry in this blog. I earned a degree from the school of hard knocks on this project. It all started when I sprayed the water based poly on right over the stain. I had waited longer than the instructions for the stain said to wait before applying a water based finish.
> 
> ...


Looking good. the quarter sawn oak is always nice. All those hand cut mortises will make you appreciate the bed more!


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

*It's finally done!*

Well, I finally finished the bed! Yes, I mean just finished it at 2:00 in the morning. I wanted it done so I can work on some other projects. It's been a long time in the works. There was still snow on the ground when I started. I've included some photos of the finished product. Tomorrow I'm going to add a new project and include photos of the bed assembled in the bedroom with the quilt my wife made.

I live in Iowa very near the Amana Colonies. The wife and I were there a couple weeks ago, the first time I've ever been. While there we went to the furniture factory store. They semi mass produce their furniture. They batch the parts but then hand assemble each one. I've attached a link to their web site. They make a mission style bed. Once at the web site click the "Beds" link and then the "Mission all slat bed". I have to say that the wife and I agreed that it wasn't as good as the bed I was making.

http://www.amanafurniture.com/products/sleeping.html


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *It's finally done!*
> 
> Well, I finally finished the bed! Yes, I mean just finished it at 2:00 in the morning. I wanted it done so I can work on some other projects. It's been a long time in the works. There was still snow on the ground when I started. I've included some photos of the finished product. Tomorrow I'm going to add a new project and include photos of the bed assembled in the bedroom with the quilt my wife made.
> 
> ...


Looks teriffic! You really have something to be proud of there! Gorgeous wood!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *It's finally done!*
> 
> Well, I finally finished the bed! Yes, I mean just finished it at 2:00 in the morning. I wanted it done so I can work on some other projects. It's been a long time in the works. There was still snow on the ground when I started. I've included some photos of the finished product. Tomorrow I'm going to add a new project and include photos of the bed assembled in the bedroom with the quilt my wife made.
> 
> ...


Owen,

This looks good. I am a fan of mission style furniture and you did well on this piece. I am sure the novelty and excitement of cutting all those mortises wore off quickly.

This is a nice post.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *It's finally done!*
> 
> Well, I finally finished the bed! Yes, I mean just finished it at 2:00 in the morning. I wanted it done so I can work on some other projects. It's been a long time in the works. There was still snow on the ground when I started. I've included some photos of the finished product. Tomorrow I'm going to add a new project and include photos of the bed assembled in the bedroom with the quilt my wife made.
> 
> ...


Very impressive Owen. a piece of furniture that will last a lifetime or two or more.


----------



## LarryAnderson (Jun 7, 2008)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *It's finally done!*
> 
> Well, I finally finished the bed! Yes, I mean just finished it at 2:00 in the morning. I wanted it done so I can work on some other projects. It's been a long time in the works. There was still snow on the ground when I started. I've included some photos of the finished product. Tomorrow I'm going to add a new project and include photos of the bed assembled in the bedroom with the quilt my wife made.
> 
> ...


Wow, Owen!! What an impressive project!

Thanks so much for taking time, not only to show us the photos of your progress, but also for describing your solutions to the problems that arose.

Keep it up…and share more, more, more.

Oh, and one question: Where did you get the plans for this bed? Maybe you told us, but I haven't found that info yet.

Looking forward to the next chapter of your terrific saga!


----------



## pyromedic602 (Feb 20, 2008)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *It's finally done!*
> 
> Well, I finally finished the bed! Yes, I mean just finished it at 2:00 in the morning. I wanted it done so I can work on some other projects. It's been a long time in the works. There was still snow on the ground when I started. I've included some photos of the finished product. Tomorrow I'm going to add a new project and include photos of the bed assembled in the bedroom with the quilt my wife made.
> 
> ...


very nice. Sleep well my friend you deserve it.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *It's finally done!*
> 
> Well, I finally finished the bed! Yes, I mean just finished it at 2:00 in the morning. I wanted it done so I can work on some other projects. It's been a long time in the works. There was still snow on the ground when I started. I've included some photos of the finished product. Tomorrow I'm going to add a new project and include photos of the bed assembled in the bedroom with the quilt my wife made.
> 
> ...


Very nice looking bed you have many comfortable nights ahead of you. Enjoy


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *It's finally done!*
> 
> Well, I finally finished the bed! Yes, I mean just finished it at 2:00 in the morning. I wanted it done so I can work on some other projects. It's been a long time in the works. There was still snow on the ground when I started. I've included some photos of the finished product. Tomorrow I'm going to add a new project and include photos of the bed assembled in the bedroom with the quilt my wife made.
> 
> ...


What a great looking bed. Well done!


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *It's finally done!*
> 
> Well, I finally finished the bed! Yes, I mean just finished it at 2:00 in the morning. I wanted it done so I can work on some other projects. It's been a long time in the works. There was still snow on the ground when I started. I've included some photos of the finished product. Tomorrow I'm going to add a new project and include photos of the bed assembled in the bedroom with the quilt my wife made.
> 
> ...


LarryAnderson, The plans are from Wood Magazine.

Scott, The Wood Magazine plans reduce the number of mortises you need to cut dramatically. The only mortises were made in the bed posts. The "mortises" in the headboard and footboard are made in a very clever way, basically with a dado blade.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *It's finally done!*
> 
> Well, I finally finished the bed! Yes, I mean just finished it at 2:00 in the morning. I wanted it done so I can work on some other projects. It's been a long time in the works. There was still snow on the ground when I started. I've included some photos of the finished product. Tomorrow I'm going to add a new project and include photos of the bed assembled in the bedroom with the quilt my wife made.
> 
> ...


Excellent bed Owen! I hope you are staying dry down there…


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *It's finally done!*
> 
> Well, I finally finished the bed! Yes, I mean just finished it at 2:00 in the morning. I wanted it done so I can work on some other projects. It's been a long time in the works. There was still snow on the ground when I started. I've included some photos of the finished product. Tomorrow I'm going to add a new project and include photos of the bed assembled in the bedroom with the quilt my wife made.
> 
> ...


Very nice looking bed


----------



## Çggghgyt (Jun 17, 2008)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *It's finally done!*
> 
> Well, I finally finished the bed! Yes, I mean just finished it at 2:00 in the morning. I wanted it done so I can work on some other projects. It's been a long time in the works. There was still snow on the ground when I started. I've included some photos of the finished product. Tomorrow I'm going to add a new project and include photos of the bed assembled in the bedroom with the quilt my wife made.
> 
> ...


Great looking bed!! I am slowly building an entire mission style bedroom suite. Got hooked building a Morris Chair. Am currently working on a Chest of Drawers. When I get to the bed I'm sure I'll be asking for advice. Great work.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *It's finally done!*
> 
> Well, I finally finished the bed! Yes, I mean just finished it at 2:00 in the morning. I wanted it done so I can work on some other projects. It's been a long time in the works. There was still snow on the ground when I started. I've included some photos of the finished product. Tomorrow I'm going to add a new project and include photos of the bed assembled in the bedroom with the quilt my wife made.
> 
> ...


That's one good-looking bed!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *It's finally done!*
> 
> Well, I finally finished the bed! Yes, I mean just finished it at 2:00 in the morning. I wanted it done so I can work on some other projects. It's been a long time in the works. There was still snow on the ground when I started. I've included some photos of the finished product. Tomorrow I'm going to add a new project and include photos of the bed assembled in the bedroom with the quilt my wife made.
> 
> ...


Nice looking bed.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

IowaWoodcrafter said:


> *It's finally done!*
> 
> Well, I finally finished the bed! Yes, I mean just finished it at 2:00 in the morning. I wanted it done so I can work on some other projects. It's been a long time in the works. There was still snow on the ground when I started. I've included some photos of the finished product. Tomorrow I'm going to add a new project and include photos of the bed assembled in the bedroom with the quilt my wife made.
> 
> ...


Wow Owen
Wonderful bed just beautiful . I hope you have a mortiser. wonderful work.


----------

